

Ask HN: Which languages have the most compile-time checks? - selestify

I know Haskell and Rust have a reputation for this, any others?
======
libx
You should check ML programming languages family, like Ocaml.

------
elliotlai
Agda. It halts.

------
mindcrime
Ada would probably be put in a similar box with those.

For some more possibilities, see:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Statically_typed_prog...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Statically_typed_programming_languages)

~~~
selestify
Right, but I'm curious to know among statically typed languages, which ones
have more checks than others.

~~~
kjs3
Still probably Ada. Compared to other statically typed languages, Ada is a
"big" language. Things like Modula-2 or ML simply have far fewer things to
check.

